# FreeBSD 11 - VMware Tools



## wisdown (Oct 2, 2016)

Someone know an workaround to install VMware Tools on FreeBSD 11?


----------



## acheron (Oct 2, 2016)

You can use the open source alternative: emulators/open-vm-tools or emulators/open-vm-tools-nox11 if you don't need graphics support.


----------



## wisdown (Oct 2, 2016)

acheron said:


> You can use the open source alternative: emulators/open-vm-tools or emulators/open-vm-tools-nox11 if you don't need graphics support.



Thanks for the help!!!
I don not need graphics support 

I do not know if is only on my enviroment, but, dynamic memory allocation does not work with those.
I mean, usually I setup an fixed memory value as default and an plus for when the server need, example:

DNS server using ZFS I set up 2 GB RAM as default
And setup plus 2GB as shared

So if my DNS server need more memory (avoiding swap) ESXi will increase the memory making the total avaliable 4GB on stress, and without load decreasing for the minimum 2 GB making that 2GB avaliable for other shared enviroments too.

Testing with emulators/open-vm-tools and emulators/open-vm-tools-nox11 I got kernel error when the memory should be increased.


----------

